# Interesting



## Kiyot_Trapper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hokie - I saw the same post on Speeddog. But I found some even more interesting posts on that forum.




> Shot B & B deer hound near Southampton Sussex line on route 35
> 
> by John Johnson (Goat Gut)
> 
> I tracked to one of my hunting buddies ( Wyatt Earp ) dogs that we thought had laid up. Even though the dog had never done this before we let him stay there until this morn. I walked in and found the dog with a what looked to be a 22 cal. hole in his right side no exit wound. Dogs were turned out Sat. night after dark and he had listened to them until about 0200 hrs. Sunday morning. Tracked to them about lunch time Sunday all in same general area one would not come out. If anybody hears anything or knows of this happing in that area let me know please ! 757-556-5533 Thanks John





> Re: Shot B & B deer hound near Southampton Sussex line on route 35
> by John Johnson (Goat Gut)
> 
> MR. HARRIS ,
> ...


But I think the following post that followed up these two is the best.



> Re: Shot B & B deer hound near Southampton Sussex line on route 35
> "I'VE BEEN BREAKING THAT LAW FOR OVER 20 YEARS IN THE SAME PLACE NEVER ONE TIME HAD A PROBLEM ."
> 
> Goat Gut - Man, I feel for you. I've been drinking and driving for over 20 years and never one time had a problem. But then some come-here who didn't like it up and ratted me out. Now I'm walking which makes it real tough to hunt. I only have two hands to hold a spotlight, rifle, and beer. I might have to give up my favorite form of hunting and take an easier way - like sitting and waiting for a dog to run a deer by me.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

That is so funny but not. Hey man the ball is in you court. You have his number turn him in. He is running dogs ilegally.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

So HM is there anyone we know in the first list? 

Still waiting on an answer for the question of the day???


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

*Still Interesting*



> Caging raccoons leads to violation... On August 29, 2009, Virginia Conservation Police Officer Jason Honaker received a anonymous call from Richmond Dispatch about a possible violation of the possession of wild animals. Officer Honaker arrived at the scene and found two juvenile raccoons in a cage behind a suspect’s house. After talking to the suspect he admitted to catching the raccoons in his garden and had kept them in the cage for the last four days. The suspect explained to Officer Honaker that he was going to let them go after his corn was picked. It was interesting to note that the suspect also explained to Officer Honaker that he was training some raccoon hounds but would not catch raccoons for that purpose. Officer Honaker issued the suspect a summons for possession of wild animals without a permit. For more information contact Lt. Rex Hill at (276) 783-4860.


 More chasers trying to slip past rules. Maybe he should have told the CPO they were 'yotes ! Works for the deer chasers.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeap gotta have a permit to trap a raccoon and a permit to keep it. anyone that doesn't have them needs a ticket. no excuse in my book.


----------

